# pepto mangan gude



## bigghouse (Oct 13, 2007)

hi everyone, my friend found an old bottal that says pepto mangan gude and it has a crac[]. does anyone no how to fix it??? does anyone no wat pepto mangan gude means???????
 thanks anna


----------



## sunrunner (Oct 14, 2007)

hi anna,lobeycat is right,once a pice of glass has a crake,its don fore,if its not to bad you can  purt a spot of epxy at ether end of the crake,so it wont run frether,but id not wast my time with a pepto gude! youll find them pretty comeon. anyway it was a digestive med,like a bitters. o k? by.


----------

